# phoenix gold amps



## instro84 (Jun 15, 2012)

does anyone know a place that can refub my phonis gold amps?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

What's wrong with them?
What models are they?

There's a few people over at Phoenix Gold Phorum • Index page that do repairs on them. It's all just a matter of what is needed to be done.


----------

